# schmecken Döbel??



## carpi (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen!
Wir fangen bei uns an einem kleinen Forellenbach immer mehr Döbel bis 1kg....
Mittlerweile wurde sogar das schonmaß von Döbeln aufgehoben und alle Döbel sollen raus....

jetzt meine Frage!
gibt es eine Art Döbel zuzubereiten, dass sie gut schmecken?? wer hat da erfahrung mit Döbeln =)?

danke!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*

nö !  (schmecken *mir* zumindest nicht ) ..... :m


----------



## Fischer93 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*

Döbel schmeckt nicht, die ham viel zu viele gräten.


----------



## Bellyboater (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*

Durch den Wolf drehen und Fischbuletten drauß machen. Da hast du dann auch keine Last mehr mit den Gräten.


----------



## wingi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*

Für Fischfrikadellen sind sie geeignet.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*



Fischer93 schrieb:


> Döbel schmeckt nicht, die ham viel zu viele gräten.


 

na mensch denn haben wir beim stör ja glück der schmeckt ja denn 1a denn der hat ja gar keine gräten!!!!

es ging um den geschmack nicht darum ob er viel oder wenig gräten hat!


----------



## froxter (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*



wingi schrieb:


> Für Fischfrikadellen sind sie geeignet.
> /quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*



carpi schrieb:


> jetzt meine Frage!
> gibt es eine Art Döbel zuzubereiten, dass sie gut schmecken??


 

KLICK MA DRAUF


----------



## FischerBub (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*

Also schmecken tun Sie auf jeden Fall. Aber wie gesagt, sind halt voller Gräten.

Ähnliche Diskussionen gibt bei uns hier auch übern Rapfen.
Da alle gesagt haben der schmeckt nicht hab ichs auch noch nie probiert. Habe mich aber diesen Sommer überwunden und mal ein Filet in die Pfanne gehauen und ich muss sagen, sie schmecken sogar richtig gut.#6
Wenn man mit etwas System zuerst die Gräten in der Rückenmuskulatur absammelt und dann mit dem Verzehr beginnt, hat man während des Essens eigentlich keine Probleme mehr mit den Gräten. So isses beim Döbel eben auch.


----------



## MarioDD (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*

kann auch nichts negatives darüber berichten.
Hab schon ein paar gegessen und fand nichts schlimmes dran. Wie gesagt sind hald viele Gräten-so ist das nun mal bei Cypriniden.
Wenn du so viele fängst-versuch doch mal Matjes draus zu machen....


----------



## Michel81 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*

ich würde sagen, es kommt auch auf das gewässer an. gute wasserqualität hilft natürlich. ich habe auch schon frikadellen draus gemacht. waren allerdings kein knaller.

aber wenn man die fische schon abschlägt, muss man sie auch verwerten.


----------



## Marcel M. (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*

Also meiner Meinung kann man die nur in die Pfanne hauen und dann anfangen beim Essen die Grätten zu pulen.
Aber im großen und ganzen muß ich die nicht unbedingt auf´m Teller haben.

*!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## schadstoff (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*

Also ich persönlich find sie ja zum:vhab sie mit meiner Freundinn dieses Jahr probiert ...

Aber meiner Katzen freuen sich immer über so einen leckerbissen


----------



## MarioDD (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: schmecken Döbel??*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich find sie ja zum:v
> Aber meiner Katzen freuen sich immer über so einen leckerbissen


 
wie jetzt? bevor du die gegessen hast...oder nachher?


----------

